# vidcontrol resolution for netbook



## Imanol (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, I own a Toshiba NB100 in which I've installed FreeBSD, I'd like console resolution (not X11) to be displayed at 1024x600 which is the native resolution for my display, but 

`vidcontrol -i mode`

says that the maximum resolution is 800x600, is there anything I can do?

Thanks in advance.

PD: I've just done the recompiling kernel with VESA and SC_PIXEL_MODE options, nothing else.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2011)

VESA and SC_PIXEL_MODE only work on i386.


----------



## Imanol (Apr 25, 2011)

But my machine IS i386... (Intel Atom N270)

I'm not running in 64 bit mode or whatsoever, I don't even think it's supported on my CPU...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2011)

In any case, all the VESA modes are 4:3. There are no 16:9 or 16:10 resolutions.


----------



## Imanol (Apr 25, 2011)

That's too bad, and I guess there's no chance to load intel gma kmod or anything like that with syscons...

Well, thanks for your answers anyway!


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 25, 2011)

Imanol said:
			
		

> That's too bad, and I guess there's no chance to load intel gma kmod or anything like that with syscons...



Not with syscons, but a bare-bones xorg config would let you run full-res and have multiple windows.  And antialiasing.


----------



## adamk (Apr 25, 2011)

Hopefully once KMS is available for intel GPUs, that will be possible, but not at the moment.

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 25, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> Hopefully once KMS is available for intel GPUs, that will be possible, but not at the moment.



I've got at least one netbook with what I think is the same chipset (GMA 950, shows as 945GME in the log), and it works with 8.x and xorg-server 1.7.7.  xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_4 at present, need to try 2.9.

I believe it's the newer GMA 500 and other chipsets that have problems.


----------



## adamk (Apr 25, 2011)

I was referring to running HD resolutions on the console with just the intel DRM kernel module.

Adam


----------



## thuglife (Apr 25, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> In any case, all the VESA modes are 4:3. There are no 16:9 or 16:10 resolutions.



http://imgur.com/0GK8k


----------



## Imanol (Apr 25, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> http://imgur.com/0GK8k



Please, if you were able to get the resolutions somehow, share it (if it came out natively, I guess it's bad luck for me)

Thanks for the replies, I had already done the X11 setup, but I like to use the console for developing (it's less distracting)


----------



## thuglife (Apr 25, 2011)

I believe that the available resolutions are dependant on your gpu firmware.
To my knowledge there is nothing you can do, sorry.

VESA is available to amd64 for almost a year now.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 25, 2011)

Imanol said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies, I had already done the X11 setup, but I like to use the console for developing (it's less distracting)



See x11-wm/antiwm.


----------



## miniqq (Apr 26, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> In any case, all the VESA modes are 4:3. There are no 16:9 or 16:10 resolutions.



Are you sure ?

Here is my laptop support modes: 
`$ vidcontrol -i mode`

```
mode#     flags   type    size       font      window      linear buffer
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  0 (0x000) 0x00000001 T 40x25           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
  1 (0x001) 0x00000001 T 40x25           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
  2 (0x002) 0x00000001 T 80x25           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
  3 (0x003) 0x00000001 T 80x25           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
  4 (0x004) 0x00000003 G 320x200x2 C     8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
  5 (0x005) 0x00000003 G 320x200x2 C     8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
  6 (0x006) 0x00000003 G 640x200x1 C     8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 13 (0x00d) 0x00000003 G 320x200x4 4     8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 256k
 14 (0x00e) 0x00000003 G 640x200x4 4     8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 256k
 16 (0x010) 0x00000003 G 640x350x2 2     8x14  0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 128k
 18 (0x012) 0x00000003 G 640x350x4 4     8x14  0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 256k
 19 (0x013) 0x00000001 T 40x25           8x14  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 20 (0x014) 0x00000001 T 40x25           8x14  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 21 (0x015) 0x00000001 T 80x25           8x14  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 22 (0x016) 0x00000001 T 80x25           8x14  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 23 (0x017) 0x00000001 T 40x25           8x16  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 24 (0x018) 0x00000001 T 80x25           8x16  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 26 (0x01a) 0x00000003 G 640x480x4 4     8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 256k
 27 (0x01b) 0x00000003 G 640x480x4 4     8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 256k
 28 (0x01c) 0x00000003 G 320x200x8 P     8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 64k
 30 (0x01e) 0x00000001 T 80x50           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 32 (0x020) 0x00000001 T 80x30           8x16  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 34 (0x022) 0x00000001 T 80x60           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 37 (0x025) 0x00000003 G 320x240x8 V     8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 256k
112 (0x070) 0x00000000 T 80x43           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
113 (0x071) 0x00000001 T 80x43           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
257 (0x101) 0x0000000f G 640x480x8 P     8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 300k
259 (0x103) 0x0000000f G 800x600x8 P     8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 487k
261 (0x105) 0x0000000f G 1024x768x8 P    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 768k
273 (0x111) 0x0000000f G 640x480x16 D    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 600k
274 (0x112) 0x0000000f G 640x480x32 D    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 1200k
276 (0x114) 0x0000000f G 800x600x16 D    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 937k
277 (0x115) 0x0000000f G 800x600x32 D    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 1875k
279 (0x117) 0x0000000f G 1024x768x16 D   8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 1536k
280 (0x118) 0x0000000f G 1024x768x32 D   8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 3072k
352 (0x160) 0x0000000f G 768x480x8 P     8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 360k
353 (0x161) 0x0000000f G 768x480x16 D    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 720k
354 (0x162) 0x0000000f G 768x480x32 D    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 1440k
355 (0x163) 0x0000000f G 960x600x8 P     8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 562k
356 (0x164) 0x0000000f G 960x600x16 D    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 1125k
357 (0x165) 0x0000000f G 960x600x32 D    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 2250k
358 (0x166) 0x0000000f G 1280x800x8 P    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 1000k
359 (0x167) 0x0000000f G 1280x800x16 D   8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 2000k
360 (0x168) 0x0000000f G 1280x800x32 D   8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xd0000000 4000k
```

I think it depends on your VGA memory, 
`$ dmesg | grep 'stolen memory'`


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 26, 2011)

Likely not RAM, but what the VESA BIOS provides.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2011)

The other resolutions aren't standard. Only the 4:3 ones are.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Modes_defined_by_VESA


----------



## Imanol (May 3, 2011)

I found a solution:

search for 915 resolution, hacks detected vesa bios codes to other modes, there's a port (haven't tested it yet, I'll post the results)


----------



## Imanol (May 3, 2011)

GREAT SUCCESS!!

You see, I use grub2 for multiboot with OSx86 and FreeBSD, so, if I insert 915resolution module, and override the 800x600 vesa code with a 1024x600x32 mode, when I boot FreeBSD I got this fancy resolution. Sweet

Don't know how to do it without Grub2, but I know this app is in the ports collection.

I hope this helps somebody!!


----------

